

How 1% of your traffic can bring in 90% of your business - adzeds
http://www.sowhatmedia.co.uk/small-traffic-big-business/

======
Pxtl
On the subject of buying ads against those "long-tail" search terms, I see a
lot of times when I'm in the research-phase of a purchase cases where it looks
like a company has bought the right search term, but they've completely failed
to provide the information I was looking for. I scroll past the Google Ads
_not_ because I'm not interested in the bought-and-paid-for results, but
because they _suck_.

If you're buying "best golf clubs for beginners" and you dumped me to golf
clubs category page, I'm just going to close the tab and go back to the next
result. Get me information specifically about the beginner golf clubs you
offer. Put up a nice article describing what a beginner should look for and
which of your products fit the bill best. If I walked into a store and asked
"which set is best for beginners" and your salesman silently pointed me to the
golf clubs aisle, I'd probably look around for a minute and then just walk out
since I don't want to make a purchase flying blind.

Look how much google loves About.com. Everybody knows that site sucks - the
information is half-assed and spammy, but they know how to create content that
matches the search terms perfectly. If I ask Google a question, I'm pretty
much guaranteed to get an About.com article that will provide a surface-level
discussion _directly_ pertaining to my issue. The fact that the article
_sucks_ is irrelevant, because most people are Googling these questions
_because_ they're too deep in the dark to know the article sucks.

~~~
tjproberts
Thanks for this comment - I think it's really valuable.

If I dare mention my SEO work for a minute - I've seen on so many occasions my
"informational" content outrank my "product/conversion" content - so in that
respect Google looks as though it follows the user interest just as you
described.

So I definitely agree that we should create pages for the term in question and
make the user happy. For instance, label 10 drivers that are great for
beginner golfers, why they are great for golfers, maybe a YouTube video of a
store pro using it and then just a small ad indicating you have said driver in
stock, or you can get 15% off etc.

Much better than just planting a big BUY NOW product page, category page or
equivalent. If you're targeting these keywords, either for PPC or SEO, meet
the searcher's intent.

~~~
marcosdumay
> So I definitely agree that we should ... make the user happy.

How could I disagree?

~~~
tjproberts
Ha, very good point. That made me sound a bit daft, didn't it?

------
ad93611
>>"What’s more: they are infinitely scalable. You could rank, ten, twenty,
fifty of these kind of keywords just as easily."

Making a page rank for a keyword involves having some local domain inbound
links and some inbound links from external domains, inaddition to the usual
in-page optimisation. It seems like getting those links to 50 pages is not
easy and is not scalable. What am I missing?

------
tjproberts
Hey there

Thanks very much for sharing this :) Hope it's some worth to some people

~~~
adzeds
I thought it was a useful post highlighting a common problem with HiPPOs!!

